# Generator Exercise



## akjimny (Oct 30, 2013)

I just read Len's post about getting his motorhome back from repair and getting ready to park it for three months or so.  He also said he would exercise his generator every month until they left out on their trip.

My question is - is it necessary to exercise your generator every month - or at all?  Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I have never done this.  The motorhome sat from May 2012 to May 2013 while we were buying/remodeling the new/old home but when we went out this Spring, the generator started right up.  Okay, it took a bit of cranking and priming, but it had sat unused for a year.

Part of my winterizing procedure is to put Stabil in my gas tank and fill it to the top to prevent condensation.  I do run the generator after doing this to insure it has Stabil-ized gas in the carb.  Guess I'm just lucky I haven't had any problems.


----------



## LEN (Oct 30, 2013)

The running of the Gen is not as much for the motor as it is for the generating part to warmup the windings and drive out moisture. I just start the gen and turn on the air's if its warm weather or turn on the heat pumps if it cold. That and topping off a bit on the batteries warms the gen up in about 30 minutes. As its running I check around the RV for anything out of the ordinary, and just puts around. Mine is Diesel but I don't think there is much difference. And it keeps the fuel fresh to the Gen also.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Len.  I never even thought about moisture in the windings, even when we lived in Florida and the motorhome sat all summer.  Since I put Stabil in the gas tank and then run the generator, I don't worry about getting fresh fuel in the gen.  And I keep the motorhome on shore power all winter long to keep the house batteries from freezing.  I have a battery buddy on the chassis battery for the same reason.  Guess I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing and hope for the best.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I have 2 genset and have been exercising them every since we had them.  Jimmy I don not add anything to my gas. I have had to replace o2 sensor in the MH 2 times and both was when I added stabil and sea foam gas treatment. I start of the genset in the MH and I do like Len, I put it under a load and run for about 30-45 min. this way I feel I an getting all the moisture out of it. The house genset I do the same, except I use it for power to run the hedge clippers to trim the bushes around the house. OH, I almost forgot, I run what was known as "white gas", none of that corn made GAS in the house genset as well as my other yard tools.


----------



## LEN (Oct 31, 2013)

Forgot about the house gen. It is stored in the dry garage and I still run it every month except during the 3-4 month time we are in the south. Maybe I should have the son start it too, it is gas and I have a stable gas supply that I change out every fall.
Most gen maker say the start and run once a month and that is what I am basing my run time on.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm with Len and Hollis.  You want to run it to drive the moisture out of the windings.  I load it up every 30-45 days.

Akjimmy, I'm not trying to change your additive "Stabil" however almost two years ago I bought a bottle of the stuff for my lawn and garden eqpt.  Didn't use it for some unknown reason I used something else (Seafoam).  This past summer I was cleaning the garage and spotted the Stabil on the shelf.  I grabbed it and looked at it closely.  Stuff had a bunch of "chunkies" floating around the bottom of the bottle.  Looked to see if it had an experation on the bottle.  Did not see one or at least couldn't find it.  Googled Stabil shelf life  http://www.goldeagle.com/brands/stabil/faq.aspx#3  and in the FAQ section it said two years.  It does say you can still use it after 2 years but might not be as effective.  Not so sure about the "chunkies though".


----------



## akjimny (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input.

Hollis - We're lucky up here in Alaska - no ethanol in our gas.  I know i had a bunch of trouble with my small engine equipment down in Florida where they do have it in the gas and I'm glad I don't have to worry about it up here.

Jeff - I never had any Stabil sit around that long but I will keep an eye on the stuff I use.

Bottom line is - I guess I'll have to fight my way thru the snow drifts and drag my tired old butt out to the motorhome once a month (or so) and fire up the gen set.


----------

